# where can I find a "How TO" guide Specerian modification



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 1, 2015)

After following a link to a video posted previously in this section, I was memorized by the elegance of the Nib.  The nib was modified with the Spencerian Modification also known as a Creap nib, flex nib. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRebkWHsHC0

According to all the articles I read this is done by adding flexibility to the nib, but, like we say in Puerto Rico, they give you the Saint but not the remedy. 

Does anyone know where I can find a tutorial or a how to article to add flexibility to the nib?


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 1, 2015)

I doubt you will find a step by step guide. To my knowledge John Mottishaw of nibs.com is the only person that does this nib modification. I actually spoke with him on the phone late last week about a project I'm working on that would use such a nib. There aren't many nibs on the market that are suitable for this type of flexing. I asked about 14k Jowo nibs and he said that although he can add flex to them it won't be a true spencerian customization. 

If you were to try this yourself you'd have to start with a 14k nib. 18k is to soft from what I've read. To add flex the nib meister removes some of the nib thickness on the wings areas to allow it to bend more. I'm sure there's much more to this, but from what research I have done on it that's the basics of it.

Richard Binder has a great website full of info. He also adds flex to nibs so maybe he has something on this.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 1, 2015)

you might find something among the many videos that Peter Unbehauen has uploaded to YouTube ... LINK

Peter is both a penmaker and a very skillful calligrapher. He sometimes posts to the penmaking section of Fountain Pen Network -- I haven't seen all his posts or videos, but it's possible he discusses how to adapt a nib for the type of calligraphy he does.


----------



## plantman (Apr 1, 2015)

Joey; If you haven't already, you might want to watch the videos on youtube by Stephen Brown. Look up "fine tuning & adjusting a nib". The flex nib in the video is amazing !! However, the true beauty lies in the hand of the writer. Finger pressure and angles are a true art form in itself much like those required in calligraphy.   Jim  S


----------

